# Egg Growing



## keiraliang (Nov 23, 2010)

Russian tortoise egg-
Found on 11/13/2010 been in incubator for 10 days now.
One of them turn red and one of them still very white. 
Looks very empty. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 23, 2010)

Very cool pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## onarock (Nov 23, 2010)

Second picture egg looks infertile, but you never know. First picture egg looks like its got potential


----------



## abra (Nov 23, 2010)

you found them on my birthday


----------



## keiraliang (Nov 23, 2010)

abra said:


> you found them on my birthday



Cool!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 23, 2010)

10 days is too early to tell. 21+ days and them candle. I have always had a hard time telling within the first 20 days.

Maybe someone can post a candle picture that is fertile, it is clear.


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 23, 2010)

The best way to candle a tortoise egg is from the top down (not from the bottom up) and in a dark room. It's very hard to tell what's going on inside the egg otherwise. At 10 to 14 days with most _Testudo_ eggs you should be able to see the "ring of life" (which is a blood ring around the embryo).
I'll post some pictures tomorrow. 

Danny


----------



## keiraliang (Nov 24, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> The best way to candle a tortoise egg is from the top down (not from the bottom up) and in a dark room. It's very hard to tell what's going on inside the egg otherwise. At 10 to 14 days with most _Testudo_ eggs you should be able to see the "ring of life" (which is a blood ring around the embryo).
> I'll post some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Danny



I see, I need a bigger flashlight, too. My light is really weak. 

Thank you for the tip


----------

